
Apple's First TV Show Looks Like a Cry for Help - saycheese
http://gizmodo.com/apples-first-tv-show-looks-like-a-cry-for-help-1792340598
======
saycheese
From Apple's official YouTube channel, here's the teaser for the show:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RInsFIWl-Q&app=desktop](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RInsFIWl-Q&app=desktop)

------
lisadavis09
ha ha ha...It was really kindness.But now they are well established technology
company.

